# VK New Arrivals 05 Nov 2015



## Gizmo (5/11/15)

Eleaf iJust 2 Replacement Glass
UD Bellus Tank
Subox Nano in Purple and Pink
Uwell Crown Coils 4 Pack in 0.25 and 0.5ohm
5M Baby One 80W Mod

Also I received the V2 replacements Kuis from Scans after months of nothing and refusing to refund me.

I am selling below cost at R200.00
http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------

